

Show HN: The Wide Language Index - lars512
http://widelanguageindex.org/

======
vorg
You need to seed the dataset with samples before promoting this site. I just
went to the webpage, typed "English" then "Chinese" into the search bar, both
times: "There are no samples of this language in our dataset."

~~~
lars512
Thanks for letting me know. The data's there, it's actually just a UI fail.

The autocomplete turns language names into ISO 693-3 three-letter language
codes. Language names themselves are a large kettle of fish. "English" is ok,
but "Chinese" is a whole language family, with about maybe 15 modern members.

I'll provide some more useful error messages, to point people in the right
direction.

